
Sefid: Free 24/7 human personal assistant - freyasadat
https://sefid.co
======
ztratar
There have been a couple companies that have tried this in the past.

\- Users are going to make requests where you have to say no very frequently.
\- You'll attempt to go fill that side of your marketplace with vendors, and
you'll get a couple. \- Managing vendor churn will be a nightmare, especially
once scheduling comes into play. \- The fee you earn on each transaction won't
be enough to pay for a quality human to do the matching, unless you mark up
the transactions a significant degree, which is possible, but is mostly a
medium-sized business.

